# Favourite N64 Games



## kazzie (Jan 19, 2013)

GO!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 19, 2013)

Goldeneye

/thread


----------



## Spike Spiegel (Jan 19, 2013)

I used to play this tank game at my babby sitter's. Was like a free roam deathmatch kinda game. It was the shit.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jan 19, 2013)

garloof said:


> I used to play this tank game at my babby sitter's. Was like a free roam deathmatch kinda game. It was the shit.



that would be Battletanx! 

I'd have to say mine was Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire. got me into Star Wars when I was a kid. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is a very close second.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 19, 2013)

There was a thread about this a few months back: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/computers-electronics-gaming/195530-best-n64-games.html

So many good games.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Me and my boy used to play this game, Bio F.R.E.A.K.S. while high. It was fun as hell. haha


Bio FREAKS (Nintendo 64) - YouTube


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 19, 2013)

So many good ones:

Mortal Kombat 4
Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask
Command and Conquer
Killer Instinct Gold (sadly I prefer the first one that was on SNES though)
WCW Mayhem
Pokemon Stadium
W.O.R.M.S.
Super Smash Bros
Mario 64
Goldeneye

So many other good games that I know I'm forgetting. The SNES and N64 were my favorite gaming systems of all time.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 19, 2013)

To be honest, my personal favorite was always Yoshi's Story. I just heard the critics said it was shit but I loved it. Everytime I went to visit my cousin I wouldn't play anything else than it.


----------



## Watty (Jan 19, 2013)

Zelda.

/thread. Fo reels.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## nostealbucket (Jan 19, 2013)

Mario 64
Donkey Kong 64
Ocarina of Time


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jan 19, 2013)

Fuck, now i'm craving for some nintendo 64 again 

My all time favourite has always been Mario 64, and I know it inside out (I even considered speed running it some years ago, but thankfully for my social life I didn't )
Other ridiculously good games were Diddy Kong Racing, Goldeneye, Ocarina of time, DK64, Banjo Kazooie, Wave Race, etc


----------



## nikolazjalic (Jan 19, 2013)

Ocarina of Time, the first game I ever got when I was 4. So much nostalgia.
Majora's mask and Banjo Tooie will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 19, 2013)

Some great games mentioned here, but nobody mentioned one of my personal favorites, Paper Mario. After finishing Sticker Star on the 3DS recently, I actually went back and replayed the original Paper Mario. Great game. Replaying Super Mario RPG right now (although that's on the SNES).


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh dammit, I forgot to mention Banjo Kazooie. I used to take turns playing that game with my sister all the time. I think i actually did get 100% completion on it, but it took me a couple years to do.


----------



## ras1988 (Jan 21, 2013)

Besides the obvious Goldeneye/Diddy Kong Racing/Ocarina of Time answer I will say Harvest Moon. It may not have been great or grand or epic but it was entertaining and more than enthralled me in my youth. A nice passive game for me to pass the time when homework was done and before bedtime. Great childhood memories right there.


----------



## myrtorp (Jan 21, 2013)

Aaah, the console that made my childhood!
Here are my favs:

Ocarina of Time 
Majoras Mask 
Banjo Kazooie/Tooie
Super Mario 64
Vigilante 8, Second Offence
Super Smash Bros
Golden Eye
Perfect Dark
Yoshi's Story
Jet Force Gemini
Rayman 3 The Great Escape
Mario Kart 
Diddy Kong Racing
Mario Party 1,2,3

I think that about covers it.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jan 21, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


>



This is a joke, right?


----------



## thedonal (Jan 22, 2013)

Ocarina.
Of.
Time.

I mut drag my N64 out of the box and play this again.

It's one of the best evah!


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 22, 2013)

SM64
Star Fox
Ocarina
Everything made by RARE, except DK64


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 22, 2013)

Majora's Mask (I'm in the minority of people that likes it better than OoT I think)
Ocarina of Time
Star Fox
Chameleon Twist
Pokemon Stadium 2


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 22, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Majora's Mask (I'm in the minority of people that likes it better than OoT I think)



I wouldn't say I find it better than OoT. However, as far as nostalgia goes, Majora's Mask probably has the most special place in my heart. I remember playing it for the first time and feeling much more moved and enthralled by its overall eeriness than I did when playing OoT. I have more memories of MM than OoT during my childhood. Perhaps because I was more mature when I played Majora's Mask (11-12 years old, as opposed to 8-9 when I played OoT).


----------



## jordanky (Jan 22, 2013)

Pilotwings 64, Conker's Bad Fur Day.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 23, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> I wouldn't say I find it better than OoT. However, as far as nostalgia goes, Majora's Mask probably has the most special place in my heart. I remember playing it for the first time and feeling much more moved and enthralled by its overall eeriness than I did when playing OoT. I have more memories of MM than OoT during my childhood. Perhaps because I was more mature when I played Majora's Mask (11-12 years old, as opposed to 8-9 when I played OoT).


I think you nailed it right there. I definitely like MM more because of the environment of the whole game and the more dark tone. And if you haven't played either of them recently then do yourself a favour and get the emulators man.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 25, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> I think you nailed it right there. I definitely like MM more because of the environment of the whole game and the more dark tone. And if you haven't played either of them recently then do yourself a favour and get the emulators man.




Aaah worry not, for I have them both on the Virtual Console . I'm also currently playing OoT's 3D on my sister's 3DS. Which, btw, looks absolutely beautiful. A totally heightened experience from the original.

I also wonder, why do a lot of people not like Donkey Kong 64? I loved it. It's even a common expression among some of my family, friends, and I to go "Ooooohhhh banaaanaaaaaa" like idiots every time we see something that surprises us


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 25, 2013)

Goldeneye
Perfect Dark
Super Smash Bros
Diddy Kong Racing 
Kirby's Crystal Shards
Pokemon Stadium


----------



## bargil101 (Jan 26, 2013)

Goldeneye even though I didn't own it because I was like 4 at the time... The only game I had was some Mickey Mouse racing game but I would play golden eye at my cousins house xD


----------



## groph (Jan 26, 2013)

I've never owned a Nintendo anything but I've had countless hours of M-rated fun with Conker's Bad Fur Day when I was 12 or 13 or so at a friend's place.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 28, 2013)

Mario 64
Zelda OOT
Goldeneye
Mario Kart
Perfect Dark
1080 snowboarding


----------



## kerska (Jan 29, 2013)

Honestly...a little bit surprised no one mentioned Doom 64.

I think that may have been one of my favorite in the series. Super dark, very creepy soundtrack, and personally I think it was the first time they actually really captured the "evil" theme that Doom is supposed to be. Not too long ago I acquired a copy of Doom Absolution that's a remake of Doom 64 for PC with sharper graphics, but has the original levels and sountrack intact.

Very awesome game if you're into Doom or anything of the sort.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 1, 2013)

kerska said:


> Honestly...a little bit surprised no one mentioned Doom 64.
> 
> I think that may have been one of my favorite in the series. Super dark, very creepy soundtrack, and personally I think it was the first time they actually really captured the "evil" theme that Doom is supposed to be. Not too long ago I acquired a copy of Doom Absolution that's a remake of Doom 64 for PC with sharper graphics, but has the original levels and sountrack intact.
> 
> Very awesome game if you're into Doom or anything of the sort.



I was just thinking the other day that this game was unfairly bashed. Unlike Quake 64/Hexen 64/Duke Nukem 64 it wasn't just some shitty port, it was original content. The animations were awful but the new monster designs were cool and it was really atmospheric and creepy.

I used to be a FPS whore back in n64 days, I can still aim faster and better with an n64 controller than the xbox thing. I hated perfect dark in n64 days, I always greatly preferred goldeneye, but I love the ported version on XBLA since it doesn't have any slowdown and it compares favorably to all shooters ever since, because it had no regard for weapons balance and instead was just crazy fun.

Beating Turok 2 was my most hardcore gaming moment, that game was a goddam nightmare on console thanks to the GIGANTIC levels that featured a shitton of backtracking and were huge mazes which were combined with save points that were often at least an hour apart. I tried playing it again a few years later and couldn't even figure out the second level again. That game had the best graphics ever on the system imo and had some of the best weapons in videogame history.

Turok 1 was a lot easier so I beat it a couple times, it also wasn't as good and had a lot of awful jump sections, but it was still pretty great. I never played more than 20 minutes of Turok 3 and Rage Wars sucked.

Body Harvest, Blast Corps and Space Station Silicon Valley were three favorites of mine that have since been largely forgotten. Body Harvest is the worst of the three but it was still very creative and had a gigantic amount of content. Blast Corps is one of the most entertaining games ever imho.

Killer Instinct Gold is still my favorite fighting game ever. I'd buy the shit out of arcade ports of 1/2 if they put them on XBLA or something.


----------



## Choop (Feb 1, 2013)

For me, it's:

Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Mario Party 1-3
Mario Tennis
Diddy Kong Racing
Donkey Kong 64
Pokemon Snap
Pokemon Stadium 1-2
Super Smash Bros
Star Fox 64
Banjo-Kazooie & Banjo-Tooie
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Mortal Kombat 4
Star Wars Episode I: Racer
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron
Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire

I'm sure there were some others, but these are the ones that really stand out to me. N64 was a great system! Sadly I don't actually own that many of these, my friend circle and I would trade/borrow and I rented a lot. ;-;


----------



## wankerness (Feb 1, 2013)

Banjo Kazooie 1/2 are on xbox live, and they're in HD but otherwise unchanged. I wish more developers would do that with their N64 games D:

EDIT: Forgot about starfox 64, that was probably my favorite game on the system. I played through it a ton of times and got all the medals on hard so I could use the stupidly overpowered "on foot" guys in multiplayer :I


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 7, 2013)

WWF No Mercy. I've lost thousands of hours of my life to that game. It's the only video game that I still play to this day. It's also the benchmark that all wrestling games are judged upon(and all fail).


----------



## Glosni (Feb 7, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Beating Turok 2 was my most hardcore gaming moment, that game was a goddam nightmare on console thanks to the GIGANTIC levels that featured a shitton of backtracking and were huge mazes which were combined with save points that were often at least an hour apart. I tried playing it again a few years later and couldn't even figure out the second level again. That game had the best graphics ever on the system imo and had some of the best weapons in videogame history.
> 
> Blast Corps is one of the most entertaining games ever imho.



+1 about Turok 2. That game was freaking hard. And I think the multiplayer was highly underrated.
And Blast Corps had some levels that were almost impossible to beat. But that robot thing with the jetpack was a lot of fun.


Anyway, *Ocarina of time* for singleplayer. Best game I ever played, to this game. Over 9000 nostalgia. Only flaw was the water temple, other than that it's perfect. I think I finished it completly, including all the golden spiders, bottles, ghosts etc. 5 times in a row.


And *Mario Kart 64* for multiplayer. I still play it, I am 25 and my friends are the same age and we have a blast. Nothing some satisfiying that hitting someone with a green shell or throwing a banana right in front of them right before they try the ramp in the beach level.

Oh, and I know some people are going to hate me for this, but I think Perfect Dark was much better than Goldeneye. Yeah, I just went there.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 7, 2013)

Goldeneye was epic.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rogue Squadron, Ocarina, Donkey Kong 64, Mario 64, starfox 64. 

So many good games that I spent hours and hours playing.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 7, 2013)

Choop said:


> Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire


This game was so awesome! Rated T


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 8, 2013)

Donkey Kong 64
Super Smash Brothers
Starfox 64
Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire
Anything Mario Party


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 10, 2013)

Both Zelda games (OOT and MM).

Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon 1 and 2. 1 was better IMO, but both are classics. 


Goldeneye is good, but enjoyed it more as a multiplayer.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 10, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon 1 and 2. 1 was better IMO, but both are classics.


I could never beat the second boss (the mech fight) and thus got nowhere in that game.  Sucks 'cause it was a lot of fun and showed lots of promise.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mario 64
Starfox 64
Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask

Not in any particular order


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Feb 16, 2013)

As hack as it is to say, Goldeneye. I remember so many levels from that game and I haven't played it since '98.


----------



## thedonal (Feb 18, 2013)

Ocarina Of Time.

Possibly my favourite game ever and still a benchmark for sheer gaming joy. (big fan of Wind Waker too here).

Goldeneye was ace too- it brought a lot of new things to the genre and the attention to detail was great (guards coughing/sneezing or scratching their balls, frexample).

I quite enjoyed Wetrix too. Nice, fun, watery puzzle game.

Edit- and just spotted I replied on page 1 with the same. At least I'm consistent! And Ocarina deserves at least 2 mentions per person anyways! Oh the curse of the Zombie(ish) thread. 

Still haven't plugged my N64 in though...


----------



## Francis978 (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn, bringing back the memories...

I'd have to say my favorites (in no particular order) are:

Bomberman 64
Any legend of Zelda game
Mario 64
Mario Kart
Donkey kong 64
Namco museum

EDIT: Goldeneye, how could I leave this one out


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 9, 2013)

Starfox 64, Diddy Kong Racing, and Star Wars : SOTE kept me busy as a kid for sure.


----------



## Futurian (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh damn I could roll forever on this subject..

Super Mario 64, both Zeldas mutually, Banjo Kazooie when I want to adventure.
Ogre Battle and Quest 64 for my rpg fix. OB might be my favourite rpg altogether, and that's after playing through the key square and enix titles, it's just so great.
Starfox or Rogue Squadron for flight simulatin'.

Special shout outs for Smash Bros, Harvest Moon, Bomberman and Yoshi's Story.

Hell I have more trouble listing games I didn't love on the n64..


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 20, 2013)

A lot of my favs have pretty much already been mentioned a few times, but what weren't are:

Cruis'n World (double tap fuel pedal for speed boost and wheelies??? Hell yeah )
Gex... I forget which one I had
NFL Blitz!!!
WCW vs. NWO
WWF Wrestemania 2000 (still play it to this day)
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater
Ready 2 Rumble Boxing
F-Zero X 
International Superstar Soccer 98


----------



## Curt (Mar 20, 2013)

garloof said:


> I used to play this tank game at my babby sitter's. Was like a free roam deathmatch kinda game. It was the shit.


Fark yeah, battletanx!



straightshreddd said:


> Me and my boy used to play this game, Bio F.R.E.A.K.S. while high. It was fun as hell. haha
> 
> 
> Bio FREAKS (Nintendo 64) - YouTube


BioFreaks was SO wicked!



ghstofperdition said:


> So many good ones:
> 
> Mortal Kombat 4
> Ocarina of Time
> ...


Add Donkey Kong Country 64, and that list is perfect.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 20, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> A lot of my favs have pretty much already been mentioned a few times, but what weren't are:
> 
> Cruis'n World (double tap fuel pedal for speed boost and wheelies??? Hell yeah )
> Gex... I forget which one I had
> ...



GOD, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 was one of my favorite games. It's such a fun game to play with friends. The soundtrack was awesome too. I mean...



That might not be really impressive nowadays  but being 10 years old in the beginning of the 2000's, in the middle of a Blink 182/Linkin Park/The Offspring/Papa Roach-type music hype era, drinking 7up and skating with friends and then going back home to play this on my N64... shame on me for forgetting about this game.


----------



## metalstrike (Mar 20, 2013)

Super Mario 64
Goldeneye 
Zelda: OOT
F-Zero 64
Banjo Kazooie
Mario Kart 64
Donkey Kong 64 
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron
Paper Mario 64
Jet Force Gemini
Paper Mario

I'm sure I'm forgetting something...


----------



## Cptjack (Mar 27, 2013)

Diddy Kong friggin' Racing. I have so many fond memories of playing it with my friend and his siblings.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Mar 27, 2013)

OOT
Majora's Mask
Banjo Kazooie
Donkey Kong 64
Diddy Kong Racing
Paper Mario
Pokemon Stadium

There's more...

This is pretty related so I figured I'd post it here, this video has Grant Kirkhope talk about the games he worked on while Game Grumps play the games. He's the composer for a lot of music in many big Rare games

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t70l-9n1rCQ


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 27, 2013)

Cptjack said:


> Diddy Kong friggin' Racing. I have so many fond memories of playing it with my friend and his siblings.


I loved that game but I could never beat Wizpig the first time around and thus was never able to go to the moon.


----------



## Cptjack (Mar 28, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> I loved that game but I could never beat Wizpig the first time around and thus was never able to go to the moon.


I don't really remember playing the story.lol I really remember they multiplayer mode where you have to take eggs from the lava pit in the middle and bring them to your corner and have them hatch. BUT THEY WOULD ALWAYS STEAL MY EGGS /RAGE. >.<


----------



## Syriel (Apr 13, 2013)

Super Smash Bros.

Changed my gaming life.


----------



## kamello (Apr 13, 2013)

Rogue Squadron
Star Wars Pod Racing
Shadows of The Empire
I still play the first one, my cousins gave those two games as a gift maaaaaany years ago, and it was the start of my Star Wars nerdy addiction 


the rest of the tipical shit
Smash Bros
Pokemon Stadium 
Zelda Majora's and Ocarina
MARIO 64
Mario Kart
a truck racing game I can't remember the name 
Road Dash


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 13, 2013)

Nobody mentioned Waverace. That game was the balls.


----------

